# Have any here used the Spurgeon Catechism Confession of faith?



## Dachaser (Aug 12, 2017)

When first became aware of the 1689 Confession, I decided to use his version as an aid to instruct my sons in the scriptures and way of the Lord.

http://sgbc.faithweb.com/1689.htm


----------



## Held Fast (Aug 30, 2017)

Yes, sort of; I have used a contemporized version of Spurgeon's Catechism for adult discipleship at two Churches I've served, typically taking 2 years for the whole thing. At one church I was able to get the Children's program in sync with the adult program, so families were growing together. I continue to use it in my current ministry as a hip pocket field deliverable study for appropriate groups.


----------



## Dachaser (Aug 31, 2017)

Held Fast said:


> Yes, sort of; I have used a contemporized version of Spurgeon's Catechism for adult discipleship at two Churches I've served, typically taking 2 years for the whole thing. At one church I was able to get the Children's program in sync with the adult program, so families were growing together. I continue to use it in my current ministry as a hip pocket field deliverable study for appropriate groups.


Glad to hear that, as it has been helpful to both my sons and myself over the years.


----------

